
Sick of this market-driven world? You should be - iamflimflam1
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/aug/05/neoliberalism-mental-health-rich-poverty-economy
======
mytailorisrich
To conflate a market economy with 'neoliberalism' is plainly ridiculous.

As we speak there is no credible, working alternative to the market economy.
An alternative is not even needed at all: The system 'works' and allows people
to offer services and products as they please, and also to consume services
and products as they please.

The practical, and ideological issue, is regulation. Some believe that a
market economy does not need any and that the market will optimally regulate
itself. I think that has been proven wrong. Regulation is needed.

The issue is thus to find the right level of regulation to ensure that the
market works and delivers the most benefits, not to try a rehash of planned
and controlled economy (which has largely failed).

------
vixen99
What's sad is that in my experience at least, there seems to be no way you can
have a constructive conversation with people who take this view of the world
such as Monbiot or the author of this piece for instance
[https://www.newstatesman.com/politics/economy/2019/12/our-
er...](https://www.newstatesman.com/politics/economy/2019/12/our-era-
inequality-luxury-capitalism-thriving). Getting rich people to spend some of
their cash seems to me like a great idea especially for the folk who labor to
produce the goods.

